

This is how we should read hexadecimal - yread
http://weblogs.asp.net/bleroy/archive/2013/03/21/this-is-how-we-should-read-hexadecimal.aspx

======
xyzzy123
> 0x4B2AC0AA is forty-eleven hexamillion, two hexahundred and tenty-twelve
> hexathousand and tenty-ten

Umm that's cool I suppose.

Mainly when I'm reading hex I'm looking for near-null, is it heap, stack or
image memory? Those things are useful for me to be able to quickly distinguish
and everything else is "calc.exe", "bc" or order-of-magnitude calculations
based on number of bits. I do spend a lot of time reading hex, but I'm
probably a numeric philistine.

~~~
yread
I think it could be read with more sensible qualifiers:

0x4B2AC0AA is forty-eleven giga, twenty-ten mega, twelvety kilo and tenty-ten.

Of course one kilo != 1024, but you get the idea

------
smoorman1024
That makes very little sense. You know why, because you are taking a base-16
system and trying to make it work with a base-10 way of saying numbers.

The best way to read hex is by reading the letters and numbers in order
without any added complexity.

------
nealabq
Alternate words for hex ten eleven twelve etc:

able baker charlie dog easy fox

dek el zen tris cat kink

<http://ask.slashdot.org/story/03/04/01/0112232/eleventy-what>

~~~
bitwize
An old TRS-80 assembly programming book I had suggested that an early
conference of computer experts suggested that the last six digits be named
actinium, barium, curium, dysprosium, erbium, and fermium until "cooler heads
prevailed".

------
Dylan16807
Even better, let's make use of the French number system.
<http://www.sf.airnet.ne.jp/ts/language/number/french.html>

The number before hundred is quadtwenty tenty nine!

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Fourscore and nineteen, actually.

Well, not literally actually. Figuratively actually, like all good
translations.

~~~
Dylan16807
Fourscore is a better fit, true. I'd disagree with nineteen though. French has
fourteen, fifteen, sixteen, but then switches to a more awkward construction
for 17-19. Fourscore and sixteen transitions to fourscore and ten and seven /
fourscore and tenty seven.

(Note: Not saying it's awkward in an absolute sense, but in the context of a
base-twenty system that method of constructing 17-19 fits badly)

